
Remote unlock of LUKS encrypted Ubuntu 18.04.x Server with dropbear SSH server - rvdmei
https://hamy.io/post/0009/how-to-install-luks-encrypted-ubuntu-18.04.x-server-and-enable-remote-unlocking/
======
Nextgrid
The danger here is that anyone with physical access can grab the keys used for
the SSH server and set up a man-in-the-middle attack to grab the encryption
passphrase.

